# DTG Printing in 72 DPI



## Cerabus (Nov 3, 2011)

When I first started DTG printing, I was under the assumption that everything had to be in 300 DPI as is the case with most commercial printing. This created extra work for me in cleaning up low quality images once enlarged and also down-converting images from 300 to 72 when emailing proofs. 

Some time ago on a whim, I decided to print a 72 DPI image on a scrap shirt I had just to see what it looks like. It actually turned out pretty good. Click on this link to see a photo I took of the print on my iphone (albeit, not the best photo in the world...)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

What makes it possible I believe is the fact that I didn't have to enlarge the image to the size I wanted for print. Obviously if you physically enlarge a low quality image, thereby forcing your software to create extra pixels to fill in the gaps, you're going to get aliasing/pixelation. 

We use a Brother GT-541 incase that matters.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

My Neoflex prints 72 dpi images beautifully.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What makes it possible I believe is the fact that I didn't have to enlarge the image to the size I wanted for print


I think that's the key. If you wanted a huge print, the 72 dpi might not look as nice. 

I think it's mainly when you have to stretch the pixels beyond the print size when you get really fuzzy.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

GraphicGuy said:


> My Neoflex prints 72 dpi images beautifully.


I never try and saw this 72 DPI. Kevin, show me your trick. Sorry but I am with Rodney on low DPI. But I could be wrong too. Actually wrong many times. LOL but not most of the time.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

dpi is based on its size, in most cases you end upscaling the image in the RIP or at output time and this will then change the dpi.

What matters is the total number of pixels and the size (width and height) you print.
For example and image that is 1200x1200 pixels is 72dpi when printed at 16.7x16.7 inches, but will be 150dpi at 8x8 inches and 300dpi at 4x4inchs.

All the RIP cares about is how many pixels there are in the image and it only uses the dpi on import as a default size.

So a 72dpi image can look great if it starts off as a very large area.

Best regards

-David


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Cavedave is sooo smart... I don't know the technical rip stuff.
I do the size conversions in PS.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

When I look for an image on the internet I look for the largest one I can find. In PS I go to image size then before changing the image to a smaller size I uncheck the box that says resample image. This will make it a higher dpi when I make the image smaller.


----------

